# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Η πρώτη κεραία στήθηκε

## loser

Σήμερα, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου,το πρωί ο Warchief,ο MoHe-L και εγώ ανεβήκαμε στον Αγ. Θεόδωρα και στήσαμε την πρώτο AP του trwn μαζί με μία omni που είχε φτιάξει ο MoHe-L. Από μία σύντομη δοκιμή ακριβώς από κάτω είδαμε ότι δουλεύει. 

Αυτό ήταν λοιπόν, πιάστε δουλεια : πάρτε κάρτες και κεραίες και σκοπεύστε τις στον θρόνο. 

Το trwn συντομα θα παίζει τέλεια.

Υ.Γ. : φωτογραφίες βγήκαν από το κιν. του MoHe-L και θα δημοσιευτούν σύντομα....

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ταχύτητες; 
Τι σήμα είχατε; Δοκιμάσατε μέσα στην πόλη να δείτε τι σήμα έχετε;
Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία τις φώτο!!

Υ.Γ.: Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να περιοριστούμε σε ένα thread και όχι να ανοίγουμε κάθε φορά καινούριο, μιας και υπήρχε ήδη ανοιχτό ένα με θέμα ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ!

----------


## loser

Οι δοκιμές που κάναμε ήταν καθαρά για να δουμε αν παίζει αφού το laptop του MoHe-L δεν είχε μπαταρία. Το πρόβλημα είνια ότι δεν έχουμε καμιά αξιόλογη κεραία. Από ότι ξέρω ο fotos μαζί με τον Γιώργο θα πέρνανε μια από το uop για να δοκιμάσουν. 
Αντε να περάσει η βδομάδα, να έρθουν τα feedersγια να κάνουμε real tests.


Υ.Γ. Δεν πιστεύω ότι το στήσιμο τις κεραίας αφορά το πεδίο των δοκιμών και για αυτό έκανα νέο thread. Πιστεύω ότι στις δοκιμές πρέπει να αναφερόμαστε καθαρά στα αποτελέσματα που έχουμε. Το πρώτο μας AP πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά συμαντικό για να το κάνω ξεχωριστά post. Τεσπα τα λέμε και από κοντά αύριο.  ::

----------


## warchief

Το καλό με το AP είναι ότι στήθηκε στον θρόνο, και ως γνωστόν ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού.
Το κακό με το AP είναι ότι έκπέμπει με μία 10dbi homemade omni by Mohe-L (την οποία την υπολογίζω στην καλύτερη γυρω στα 8db(i)sotropical).Ακόμη "βαράει" στον Θεο μιας και δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολο στην προκειμένη να δώσεις downtilt.
Το συντομότερο δυνατόν πρέπει να ανεβούμε αγ Θόδωρα και να μετρήσουμε signal και SNR.Έχω την υποψία πως απο backfire θα τα δούμε λίγο κωλυόμενα...
Είδωμεν...(ή όπως λέει και ο DeMiSoNe Όψώμεθα :: ').

Που θα πάει θα ρθουν τα feeder και μετά...

Ήταν να γίνει η αρχή

-Warchief

--------------> :: Xrepa Net goes aDSL :: <---------------------

-------------->TripoliWirelessNetwork(http://www.trwn.gr)<---

----------


## papashark

Βάλατε όμνι στο βουνό ?!??!?!?!?!


Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να τις δώσατε κλήση προς τα κάτω......

----------


## warchief

Ναι, γιατί τι έχει το βουνό??? :: 
@Papashark
Όχι δεν δώσαμε κλίση στην όμνι, μιας και ο χρόνος πίεζε γιατί ο ραλιάρης ο Mohe-L ήθελε να πάει να στήσει το αγωνιστικό swift για τον αγώνα.
Επίσης αυτό που θέλαμε να κάνουμε σήμερα ήταν να "καβατζώσουμε" τη θέση στον ιστό, δεν σου δίνονται κάθε μέρα τέτοιες ευκαιρίες...
Επίσης η λύση Ap είναι προσωρινή μέχρι τοποθετήσεως "τρουλο-pc" με sectors. Άρα αυτή τη στιγμή οι μόνοι που μπορουν να κάνουν link με trwn είναι οι πιλότοι διερχόμενων αεροσκαφών.....!!!!! 
(Για όλους φροντίζουμε εμείς :: 




------->Xrepa goes aDSL<-------

TRWN

----------


## papashark

Βουνό = ύψος

Πόλη = πεδιάδα

client = πόλη

α+2β-γ/3 +αβ^2*π/2= μεγάλη γωνία μεταξύ client και ΑΡ.

Όπότε έαν το ΑΡ έχει 10 μοίρες οριζόντιο έυρος, τότε αυτό σημαίνει 5 πάνω και 5 κάτω, άρα εσείς πρέπει να έχετε ελάχιστη διαφορά από την όμνι.

Μπορεί να παίξει και έτσι αλλά θα είσαστε στο δευτερεύον λοβό της κεραίας και δεν θα παίρνετε τα 10db αλλά 2-3 το πολύ.....

Εάν βουνό = 500 μέτρα
Τότε με 5μοίρες έχουμε :
Για να φτάσετε στο 0 πρέπει να είσαστε περί τα 5 χιλιόμετρα μακρύά......

----------


## loser

Πιστέυω ότι είναι καλύτερο να έχουμε έστω και μία κεραία που να μας δίνει έστω και λίγα db παρά να μην έχουμε τίποτα  :: . Όπως είπε όμως και ο Οπλαρχηγός στα άμεσα σχέδιά μας είναι να βάλουμε στην θέση της omni μία sector η οποία θα καλύψει όλη την Τρίπολη και θα μας γλιτώσει από τον θόρυβο που δημιουργείται από τις ανατανακλάσεις του βουνού. Βέβαια η λογική να την στρέψουμε λίγο δεν είναι κακή βέβαια αν και δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτή σε σχέση με την κατασκευή που έχουμε κάνει..  ::

----------


## MoHε-L

Καλημέρα σας ….

Σήμερα βρήκα λίγο χρόνο για να βάλω τις φωτογραφίες που βγάλαμε το Σάββατο .
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από Nokia 7650 και γι ’αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο καθαρές….
Papashark έχεις δίκιο για την τοποθέτηση της κεραίας αλλά όπως είπαν και οι προηγούμενοι έπρεπε να μπει κάτι τώρα έτσι ώστε να έχουμε το δικαίωμα να κάνουμε δοκιμές αργότερα χωρίς να λογοδοτούμε σε κανένα .

----------


## Jheremias

Αντε! Μια προσπάθεια κ στην Τρίπολη! Ρε παίδες πως τα καταφέρατε κ στήσατε κεραία στα κατσάβραχα του Α. Θόδωρα;  :Stick Out Tongue:  Μήπως θα ταν καλύτερη ιδεά κάπου εκεί κοντά στις κεραίες της Voda + Telestet;

----------


## xpapazaf

Και που να δείτε το Warchief στη ταράτσα του UOP  ::  να στοχεύει τον Άγιο Θόδωρο  ::   ::  
Άντε και καλή αρχή. Περιμένουμε νέα απο τις πρώτες δοκιμές!!!

----------


## loser

> Αντε! Μια προσπάθεια κ στην Τρίπολη! Ρε παίδες πως τα καταφέρατε κ στήσατε κεραία στα κατσάβραχα του Α. Θόδωρα;  Μήπως θα ταν καλύτερη ιδεά κάπου εκεί κοντά στις κεραίες της Voda + Telestet;


Η κεραία βρίσκεται πάνω σε έναν ιστό που υπήρχε εκεί (με την άδεια βέβαια του ιδιοκτήτη) βλ. φοτος. Το να στήναμε κεραία σε ιστό της Vodafon ή της Telestet το θεωρώ αδύνατο αφού σιγά μην μας δίνανε χώρο αυτοί. Εξάλλου από εκεί ήδη καλύπτουμε σχεδόν όλη την 3City.............

----------


## Jheremias

> Και που να δείτε το Warchief στη ταράτσα του UOP  να στοχεύει τον Άγιο Θόδωρο   
> Άντε και καλή αρχή. Περιμένουμε νέα απο τις πρώτες δοκιμές!!!


Παίζει να μοιράζει και Ίντερνετ το uop;  ::  ή πολλά ζητάω;  ::  

BTW σε ξέρω εσένα! Θα σου μιλήσω το σαββατο  ::

----------


## warchief

> Παίζει να μοιράζει και Ίντερνετ το uop;  ή πολλά ζητάω;


Αυτή την στιγμή το UoP με τη 2mbit γραμμή του το μόνο που μπορεί να μοιράσει είναι κάστανα... :: 
Εδώ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει στο ΕΜΠ με την 155Mbps ATM γουρουνογραμμή και την ανωνυμία της Αθήνας, θα γίνει στην Tρίπολη απο το UoP;
Οπότε ξέχνα το.


-Warchief

----------


## dti

Δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται πλήρως η 2 Mbps γραμμή και το βράδυ;
Κι αν ναι, ποιά η διαφορά αν είσαι στο σπίτι σου και κατεβάζεις ή είσαι στη Σχολή; Ισα - ίσα κέρδος θα έχει αφού κάποια αρχεία θα μπορούν να μοιράζονται μέσω κάποιου δικού σας ftp με αποτέλεσμα να μην απασχολείται η γραμμή του Πανεπιστημίου για το ίδιο αρχείο για τον καθένα σας.
Εννοείται οτι η πρόσβαση θα απευθύνεται σε φοιτητές και μόνο και θα γίνεται μέσω VPN. 
Θα πρότεινα να επικαλεστείτε την περίπτωση του Πανεπιστημίου της Κρήτης και να το ζητήσετε επίμονα.

----------


## fotos

> Δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται πλήρως η 2 Mbps γραμμή και το βράδυ;
> Κι αν ναι, ποιά η διαφορά αν είσαι στο σπίτι σου και κατεβάζεις ή είσαι στη Σχολή;


Μα δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις από την σχολή ούτως ή άλλως.
Στα εργαστήρια δεν έχει p2p clients κτλ. Προσβάσιμοι είναι μόνο ftp και irc servers, και γενικά δεν είναι κατέβασμα για τον λαό αυτό.




> Ισα - ίσα κέρδος θα έχει αφού κάποια αρχεία θα μπορούν να μοιράζονται μέσω κάποιου δικού σας ftp με αποτέλεσμα να μην απασχολείται η γραμμή του Πανεπιστημίου για το ίδιο αρχείο για τον καθένα σας.


Πράγμα το οποίο γίνεται ήδη, αλλά λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος δεν δουλεύει αυτή την στιγμή. Βασικά δεν γίνεται μόνο μέσω ftp αλλά και μέσω samba. Από τον samba server μπορείς να τραβήξεις πράγματα μόνο από το subnet των εργαστηρίων και να τα γράψεις σε cd, αφού όλα τα pc των εργαστηρίων έχουν cdrw.

Συνεπώς κέρδος == μηδαμινό.




> Εννοείται οτι η πρόσβαση θα απευθύνεται σε φοιτητές και μόνο και θα γίνεται μέσω VPN.


Κάτι τέτοιο το είχαμε ήδη στα υπόψιν, και πιο συγκεκριμένα για πρόσβαση μόνο στους servers της σχολής (webmail κτλ.). Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα τα υπόλοιπα είναι ένα proxy...  :: 




> Θα πρότεινα να επικαλεστείτε την περίπτωση του Πανεπιστημίου της Κρήτης και να το ζητήσετε επίμονα.


Link με το UoP θα γίνει σίγουρα, για τις παραπάνω υπηρεσίες. Αλλά για γενική πρόσβαση Internet είναι απίθανο. Επίσης θα πρέπει να ελέξχεις την γραμμή για να κατεβάζουν από το inet μόνο το βράδυ; Έλεος!

Φιλικά (από φοιτητή που δουλεύει στο noc του UoP, μαζί με μερικούς άλλους (βλ. Kαραϊσκάκη, Kολοκοτρώνη και γενικά οπλαρχηγούς)),
-fot

----------


## MoHε-L

@ fotos

Ας κάνουμε καμία δοκιμή πρώτα να παίξει το LINK και μετά θα βρούμε λύση και για το UOP .
Το βράδυ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ η γραμμή είναι άδεια εκτός και εάν κάποιοι την  ::  εκμεταλλεύονται .  ::

----------


## fotos

> @ fotos
> 
> Ας κάνουμε καμία δοκιμή πρώτα να παίξει το LINK και μετά θα βρούμε λύση και για το UOP .
> Το βράδυ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ η γραμμή είναι άδεια εκτός και εάν κάποιοι την  εκμεταλλεύονται .


Εεεεε, το link αργά ή γρήγορα θα παίξει. Σίγουρα θα βρούμε και λύση. Ένα authentication gateway είναι εύκολο να στηθεί.

Για το πόσο άδεια (ή όχι) είναι η γραμμή μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου στο:
http://tripoli.uop.gr/~netmgr/tripol...serial2_0.html

Για τα spikes που βλέπεις δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ πάντως...  :: 

Have fun,
-fot

----------


## loser

> Για τα spikes που βλέπεις δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ πάντως... 
> -fot


Εγώ πάντως έχω 3-4 ιδέες για το ποιος-ποιοι μπορεί να φταίνε....... ::

----------


## Jheremias

Στο ΕΜΠ δεν μοιράζουν Ίντερνετ στο awmn μεν, αλλά στο Κυλικείο των γενικών εδρών, στο "Γρηγόρη" και σε κάμποσες άλλες αίθουσες των Γενικών εδρών, καθώς και σε αίθουσες παρουσιάσεων, έχουν Hotspots όπου μπορεί ο καθένας να αράξει με το φορητό του και να μπεί...Στο λέω γιατί το χω δεί με τα μάτια μου! Περισσότερα εδώ

Πιστεύω οτι ο dti έχει δίκαιο και πως πρέπει να το ζητήσετε επίμονα. Τουλάχιστον να επιμείνετε για Hotspots μεσα στο χώρο του Κτιρίου, που να βγαίνουν στο Ίντερνετ. . .είναι πλέον must για κάθε πανεπιστήμιο...

Όσο για την εκμετάλλευση της γραμμής που λέτε....Θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την τακτική εκεί του πανεπιστημιού για τόσο τρελό έλεγχο ποιος μπαίνει και ποιος όχι στα εργαστήρια...Μην κατεβάσουν τίποτα οι φοιτητές, γιατί θα τους δαγκώσουνε! Την άλλη φορά μόνο με αστυνομία δεν με έβγαλαν έξω που με..."έπιασαν" να κάθομαι σε pc του εργαστηρίου! Ακαδημαικό ίδρυμα είναι, έλεος! Αν και ξέρω οτι σε αυτό δεν φταίνε καθόλου οι φοιτητές...

Σε άλλα ιδρύματα τρέχουν pubs, ftp's και *ΠΟΛΛΑ* άλλα, μια και το ακαδημαικό άσυλο είναι κάτι το σοβαρό... Εκεί στο πανεπιστήμιο καλύτερα να μείνεις έξω γιατί αν μπεις μέσα θα σου κάνουν σωματικό έλεγχο  ::   ::  

Anyway, πολύ θα χαρώ να δω wireless στην τρίπολη, έστω και μέσα στους τοίχους του UOP.... Πολύ σύντομα θα είμαι και γω μέλος της...ασύρματης κοινότητας  :: 

Υ.Γ : Το Ε.Μ.Π έχει όχι 155 αλλά 1Gbit γραμμή, που βγαίνει απευθείας με το ΕΔΕΤ2 στο Ίντερνετ  ::  Περισσότερα 
εδώ

Y.Y.Γ: Συγγνώμη για το τριπλό post, από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα βιάστηκα να πατήσω το κουμπί...

----------


## warchief

Μιας και ειμαστε ...trendy... ::  πανεπιστημιο οφειλω να σου ομολογησω πως ηδη στον χωρο του πανεπιστημιου λειτουργουν 2 hotspots, τα οποια δεν φτιαχτηκαν για να εξηπηρετουν τις αναγκες των φοιτητων μεν, προσφερουν προσβαση στις υπηρεσιες τηλεματικης του πανεπιστημιου δε και εκπεμπουν χωρις WEP κλειδια.
Αρα ερχεσαι, καθεσαι στο κυλικειο ανοιγεις το laptop σου και...
Ακομη δεν αποκλισαμε την ενδεχομενη κατασταση που περιγραφει o dti, 

Αντιμετωπιση σαν αυτη που περιγραφεις παραπανω για τα εργαστηρια, τουλαχιστον εγω δεν εχω δει ακομα και πιστεψε με περναω αρκετες ωρες την ημερα στο UoP.

Τωρα οσων αφορα sevices ftp...κτλ, προσβασιμα απο τους φοιτητες, αν διαβασες το post του fot, υπαρχουν.

Τελος θα μας ηταν χρησιμη η βοηθεια σου καθως και η προηγουμενη (αν υπαρχει) εμπειρια σου απο το AWMN, για το στησιμο και την αναπτυξη του Tripoli Wireless Network

Φιλικα

-Warchief

----------


## Jheremias

> Μιας και ειμαστε ...trendy... πανεπιστημιο οφειλω να σου ομολογησω πως ηδη στον χωρο του πανεπιστημιου λειτουργουν 2 hotspots, τα οποια δεν φτιαχτηκαν για να εξηπηρετουν τις αναγκες των φοιτητων μεν, προσφερουν προσβαση στις υπηρεσιες τηλεματικης του πανεπιστημιου δε και εκπεμπουν χωρις WEP κλειδια.
> Αρα ερχεσαι, καθεσαι στο κυλικειο ανοιγεις το laptop σου και...


* Καταπληκτικό!* Δεν το ήξερα οτι υπάρχει, σε ένα τόσο "νεαρό" (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) πανεπιστήμιο! ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!! Θέλω να το δω!  :: 





> Αντιμετωπιση σαν αυτη που περιγραφεις παραπανω για τα εργαστηρια, τουλαχιστον εγω δεν εχω δει ακομα και πιστεψε με περναω αρκετες ωρες την ημερα στο UoP.


Δεν ξέρω, εμένα με πέρασαν απο 30χιλ ανακρίσεις για να με αφήσουν, μόνο με συνοδεία άλλου φοιτητή κλπ κλπ, και μετά ήρθε και ένας καθηγητής και έκραξε τον άλλον με τη δήλωση: *Απαγορεύονται οι εξωπανεπιστημιακοί!*...Δεν ξαναπάτησα φυσικά, μόνο και μόνο για να μην "κάψω" κανέναν άλλο φίλο !




> Τελος θα μας ηταν χρησιμη η βοηθεια σου καθως και η προηγουμενη (αν υπαρχει) εμπειρια σου απο το AWMN, για το στησιμο και την αναπτυξη του Tripoli Wireless Network
> 
> Φιλικα
> 
> -Warchief


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω εμπειρία από το awmn, ούτε από άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα  ::  τώρα θα μπω και γω στην ασύρματη κοινότητα! Θα χαρώ πάρα πολύ όμως, να βοηθήσω με ΟΠΟΙΟΝ τρόπο μπορώ το Tripoli Wireless, ακόμα και αν δεν ξέρω είμαι διατεθειμένος να μάθω, It is all about Knowledge είπε ένας σοφός.... ::  Κατεβαίνω Τρίπολη κάθε 2 Σαβ/κα το αργότερο, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα! Ότι μπορώ να προσφέρω είμαι διαθέσιμος  :: 

Το κινητό μου σε pm, αν κανονίσετε οτιδήποτε meeting  ::

----------


## napoleon2121

Paidia eimai foithths sthn larisa kai meta ta xristougenna 8a eimai melos tou wireless sthn polh ths larisas...
Eimai apo thn tripoli kai se periptosh soy 8elete mporo na boh8hso an einai kati to opoio perna apo ta xeria moy....

----------


## loser

> Δεν ξέρω, εμένα με πέρασαν απο 30χιλ ανακρίσεις για να με αφήσουν, μόνο με συνοδεία άλλου φοιτητή κλπ κλπ, και μετά ήρθε και ένας καθηγητής και έκραξε τον άλλον με τη δήλωση: *Απαγορεύονται οι εξωπανεπιστημιακοί!*...Δεν ξαναπάτησα φυσικά, μόνο και μόνο για να μην "κάψω" κανέναν άλλο φίλο !


Δεν ξέρω πότε μπορεί να έγινε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι για τους υπολογιστές των Πανεπιστημίων. Εδώ είναι ο κανονισμός λειτουργίας του ΕΜΠ (μιας και το ανέφερες). Όπως αναφέρουν οι Η/Υ προορίζονται για τους φοιτητές του Πανεπιστημίου. Επίσης: 
 ::  Η πρόσβαση στα συστήματα του Ε.Π.Υ γίνεται μέσω κωδικών. Οι κωδικοί πρόσβασης είναι αυστηρά προσωπικοί για κάθε χρήση φοιτητή ή διδάσκοντα και ως εκ τούτου δεν επιτρέπεται η κοινοποίησή τους όπως και των αντίστοιχων passwords. O διαχειριστής του δικτύου ελέγχει συστηματικά την σύμφωνη με τον κανονισμό χρήση των κωδικών. 

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις για να χρησιμοποιήσεις Η/Υ των Πανεπιστιμιακών Ιδρυμάτων πρέπει να έχεις username και password. Τώρα αν έρθεις με έναν φίλο σου που έιναι φοιτητής εκεί και σου "ανοίξει" υπολογιστή τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αρκεί :
 ::  Επίσης δεν επιτρέπεται η παράλληλη χρήση περισσότερων του ενός σταθμού εργασίας από ένα χρήστη, ακόμη και αν υπάρχει πληθώρα ελεύθερων προς χρήση σταθμών.

Να σε ενημερώσω ότι παρόμιοι κανόνες υπάρχουν και στα εργαστήρια του uop(μπορείς να τους βρείς έξω από εργαστήριο).
Τέλος όσο αφορά το κατέβασμα από το Πανεπιστίμιο όπως ήδη είπαν οι οπλαρχηγοι το uop έχει μια γραμμή της τάξης των 2 MB. Υπολόγισε ότι από αυτήν μπαίνουν στο Internet όχι μόνο τα τμήματα της Τρίπολης αλλά και αυτά σε Κόρινθο, Καλαμάτα, Ναύπλιο, Σπάρτη  ::  .
Ότι άλλο θες μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε και μεταξύ μας.

Φιλικά

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Παιδιά, η συζήτηση έχει ξεφύγει. Ας περιοριστούμε στις ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ εδώ!!

----------

